# Got my period, but got a Positive on my test



## Stacy82 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi All

I had a FET (natural cycle) 12/04/11.  Was to take my preganancy test 25/04/011.  However that morning I got a period, was told to still take a test to confirm the outcome.
I did and to my suprise i got a positive result, the result was actually quite clear.  The hospital have told me to wait a week after the bleed and repeat another test.
Just wondering as anyone experienced this and gone on to have a preganacy or should am i best sticking to the idea that i am not pregnant and that if i get a positive result in a weeks time its a bonus.
My head is all over the place with different ideas of am i or am i not.

Thanks in advance and good luck to you all
x x x x


----------



## dippymoo86 (May 26, 2010)

Hiya, Just thought i would tell you a lil positive story of a woman i know. She Had Ive and has a massive bleed and assumed it was her period ( also had a BFN) a week after she felt unwell so her husband made her do another test and low and behold BFP! Shes had a few bleeds on and off and was put on bed rest by CARE but is currently 20+ weeks with a healthy bubba! 
Please try to stay positive and get lots of rest. My bosses daughter also had a couple of bleeds and she is now mummy to a gorgeous baby boy!
fingers crossed
kay x


----------

